# Mahindra 5010 Hazard switch wiring



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Mahindra fans:
I just bought a used 5010HST CAB and am enjoying it thoroughly.

The hazard switch has failed. I removed it from the dashboard and found it severely contaminated with dirt and totally non-functional. Replacement switches are back-ordered. 

Anyone have a wiring diagram for switch? I'd like to wire a temporary switch until the part comes in.

Thanks


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

In February, I finally got a replacement switch from Mahindra and wouldn't you know it - they updated the switch. Unfortunately, the updated switch doesn't mate with the tractor's harness. The switch carried the original part number, but it's an entirely different switch that fits the original space on the panel. Back to the dealership......

They researched the mismatch and after several days of back and forth, the tech support at Mahindra said a pigtail is needed to adapt the new switch to the old harness. However, a pigtail was not currently available. 

A week ago I got the call from the dealership that the pigtail arrived at the dealership. It actually fit, and the hazards are working again.

In case anyone else needs a Mahindra 36142612400 Hazard Switch, the new part number is 14537072501. You'll also need the pigtail, part number 11616683000. The new switch is cheaper than the obsolete switch. But, when you add the cost of the two parts, it's almost break-even. Imagine that!


----------

